# 1982 826 vs Late 90's Power Throw 824 XL



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I just bought a '82 826, but found a good deal on an excellent condition Power Throw 824XL. How do the two compare?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I just picked up an 824 powerthrow earlier this year and haven't had a chance to use it. I had a 1979 or 1980 826, it threw snow very well but I couldn't get use to the dead man controls so I was either running into something or stalling it because I let go of the micro switch lever


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I had a 1979 or 1980 826, it threw snow very well but I couldn't get use to the dead man controls so I was either running into something or stalling it because I let go of the micro switch lever



I wonder if one was broken? I have one on each handlebar but I can let go of either one provided I have the other depressed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

yes one of my micro switches was broken which led to the stalling. the other problem I had was the 826 just barley fit in the allotted space in my garage, the 824 gives me some wiggle room


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The dead man switches are my only complaints about the 826.....


----------

